

Server-side DOM manipulation in Node.js with JSDOM, JQuery, and Mustache - marksoper
http://blog.marksoper.net/Server-side-DOM-manipulation-in-Nodejs-with-JSDOM-JQuery-and-Mustache-Templates-April-25-2011.html

======
ary
I was hoping something like this would eventually happen with node. This is
interesting from a technical perspective, but I think even more so from a
business one. Creating more of an overlap between the technology used on the
server side with that of the client just makes it easier to find developers
who can do both. Personally I'd love to see the term "front end developer"
lose some steam.

~~~
hassy
> Personally I'd love to see the term "front end developer" lose some steam.

I don't think it will. There will definitely be more dabbling but the APIs and
environments are so different it'll still make sense to specialize.

